# Speedball Rally 2006!!! - Cross Europe, 18th - 22nd August



## SunnyDevon (May 28, 2006)

Hi All,

Posting this for a friend of mine, thought some of you might be interested

http://www.speedball-rally.co.uk/

They had great fun with it last year and already have 30 cars paid up and ready to go this year.

Hopefully I will have my TT by next years event... :?

Cheers


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

No one from The Forum going?

TThriller


----------



## SunnyDevon (May 28, 2006)

TThriller said:


> No one from The Forum going?
> 
> TThriller


A little birdie just told me there is one going... :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

SunnyDevon said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > No one from The Forum going?
> ...


Yep, there sure is: ME!!! :!: :!: :!:

Last of the late entries 

Got to accelerate that mods list... And only 3 1/2 weeks and 3 weekends to do it!

TThriller


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Help wanted!

See:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=67114

Cheers

Dave


----------



## SunnyDevon (May 28, 2006)

TThriller said:


> Help wanted!
> 
> See:
> 
> ...


hehe... such little time


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

SunnyDevon said:


> hehe... such little time


Are you one of this year's entries SunnyDevon?

TThriller


----------



## SunnyDevon (May 28, 2006)

TThriller said:


> SunnyDevon said:
> 
> 
> > hehe... such little time
> ...


Not this year... hope to be at the 2007 one though.

However, I will be at the end of rally party 8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

The TT has been on a little modding tour today.

AmD Technik at Biscester have upgraded the brakes with Brembo GT's to the TT some serious stopping power. AmD were booked to do my Haldex upgrade, but let me down not being able to source one.

So it was onward to APS (Aoutomotive Performance Services) near Banbury were Ed came to the rescue with the Haldex Gen I Performance Upgrade. While at it, he also fitted me a set of 10mm hubcentric spacers to provide the extra clearance for the BBS's. A big thank you to Ed!

So thats the performance mods finished, well for now anyway. I know it was cutting it fine, but at least the TT is essentially now ready for The Speedball.

TThriller


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

One of the Speedballers is aving to pull out at the last minute, unless he can find a replacement co-pilot.

Anyone interested in being a co-pilot? He will be coming from the South West.

Alternatively, anyone wnat to step into his slot and make it two TT's this year!

PM me!

TThriller


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

One of the Speedballers is aving to pull out at the last minute, unless he can find a replacement co-pilot.

Anyone interested in being a co-pilot? He will be coming from the South West.

Alternatively, anyone want to step into his slot and make it two TT's this year!

PM me!

TThriller


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Have just heard from dave he is back of the ferry and the cars in one piece.
He has uploaded his gps stats with a max speed of 256 KPH in Germany.

[smiley=devil.gif]

Welcome back Dave [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Roll on the vids and pictures!!!!!!!
Fraser


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Stunning news mate!

But correct me if I'm wrong, thats 159.08mph!

:lol:

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

ame question i asked but dave says that when you have the remap it overights the limiter


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I hadn't thought about the limiter, was just remarking it was a flippin high speed!

I thought only the V6 and Qs were limited to 155 as they can break that speed, but the 225 theoretical max speed was under 155 so not needing to be limited. So the remap does not override the limiter as there is not one, but it does increase the top speed you can reach.

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

I think Dave has got a video cam in car so it should be good to watch.
Ill have a look as i thought all audis had a 155 limiter but i may be wrong, not somthing we really check on Uk roads.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> Stunning news mate!
> 
> But correct me if I'm wrong, thats 159.08mph!
> 
> ...


Yes Nick, it is!! It sure gets the adrenalin running overtime. I'll download the vid when my external hard drive and extra memory arrive.

The TT would have been good for more if I hadnt fitted the Ultraseal inside the tyres. Upto 120mph it wasnt a problem, but over 140mph the vibrations from the out-of-balance wheels was not only uncomfortable, but would have been sapping loads of power...


----------

